# Night of the Living Red...live action!



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Been out in Destin since dark. 4 out of 5 on bulls at the moment. Smallest at 33.5", biggest at just shy of 40".

All on bobo chunks, roughly 2" by 2" cubes, 6/0 circle hook, 40lb leader.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

4/6. The curse of the "live action" report.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Drop a light rod down and hold on!!!!

Jim

Have fun.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Left the light rods at home. Just brought the 12's out tonight.


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

Zombie is that a quote from fear and loathing?


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

ace529 said:


> Zombie is that a quote from fear and loathing?


Absolutely. Good eye!

"Bazooko's circus is what the whole hep world would be doing if the Nazi's had won the war. This was the Third Reich."


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Good stuff. You still 4/6?


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Justin618 said:


> Good stuff. You still 4/6?


 Ended the night 4/6. 4 big, fat, healthy bulls...1 breakoff, 1 spit hook.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Still a great night! Hopefully this means water is warming up and fish are moving in.


----------



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

Was this just casting from the beach? Nice report!


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

ckhawkeye51 said:


> Was this just casting from the beach? Nice report!


 Yeah...all between the 1st and 2nd sandbar.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Hear about the guy who was declared dead then woke up in a body bag? It happen this week in Mississippi. He looked like a zombie. Hehe
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------

